# South Branch AuSable Report



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Headed up to Grayling this weekend to explore some new water. After reading several descriptions of different access sites and rivers from a fly fishing guide I own, I decided to try the South Branch. I have never fished this river before but will definately be back. I hit 3 different access sites (Chase Bridge, Dogtown, and Smith Bridge) and threw a Zonker pattern that I received in one of the fly swaps from this site. After a short time, I hooked and landed a small brookie. Later, I hooked and landed a decent brown about 12-14". It was a nice day to be out and it was great exploring a new river. There really wasn't much in the way of any bug activity. I did see a handful of small tan colored stoneflies (I believe. I am still trying to learn this entomology bit.) but other than that nothing was hatching. I did talk to one guy who said he was up there a couple weeks ago and there was a Blue Winged Olive hatch but it was overcast then. When I was out, there wasn't a cloud in the sky. Also the water level is quite low from what that guy said as well.

Thanks Mike, for the fly from the swap. I really wasn't expecting to catch much of anything with the cold water temps and no bug activity but your fly came through for me. I was happy to just be out there but catching a couple fish on an unknown stream to me was a nice bonus.

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Cool! I also like white zonkers, tied with pearl mylar tube. Wrap the hook shank with pink antron yarn, it really looks good through the mylar.

Mike


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice streatch, eh? I love that place. Haven't done well there the last two or three years, though I must admit I haven't hit it very hard or very well (timing-wise). Me and my old man use to catch a ridiculous amount of brook trout there. It seems like ever since I pulled my first brown out of that streatch the fishing hasn't been the same numbers-wise. Makes good sense, I guess. The old man got lucky down there one night a couple years ago and pulled out a 20"er on a brown drake. Beautifull part of the river though.

You say the water was low? That doesn't sound right for this time of year. Was the big boulder at the bottom of the high-banks showing it's crown? guess they haven't opened up the flood-gates at St. Hellen yet. usually, it's high 'till near June. Glad to hear you got into a few. Get ahold of me this summer, if your headed that way. I spend alot of weekends in the Grayling area durring the summer. Good luck!!

Al


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Al:

Yeah, that stretch looked great. It was really neat, near sunset I saw 3 deer walk across the river. I also had seen a mink along the side of the river earlier in the day when I was fishing near Chase Bridge.

As far as the water being low, I was just going by what one of the guys I talked to had said. It sounded like he fished that river a lot and may have even been a local. I had never fished the South Branch before so I have no idea what the normal water level is. I can say though, at Dogtown, there were no spots over my waders and I could wade straight down the center of the river and cast to both banks. I am not sure if this is normally the case. I didn't see the boulder you are talking about, but since I don't really know the area, I don't know where the highbanks were either. 

John


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Al:

I was just checking the stream flow website

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04135700 

Looks like the flow is about half of what the average flow for the South Branch is. I imagine in the spring, the flow is normally above the average so it looks like the river is really down so far this spring.

John


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

Can you fish this stretch of the river this time of year?


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Yes, it is flies only though. Check your regs. Some sections that I fished were Type 5 and some Type 7. You can basically fish from Chase Bridge downstream to the confluence with the mainstream.

John


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow! I just returned your pm before I read these posts. I guess if you didn't notice the High banks, we may be talking about two different spots. If you were wadind down river, the high bank would have been to your left. I don't know if the "normal" river level is based on the last hundred years or what. If it was as low as you say though, you'd have probably noticed the boulder I spoke of. Usually after St. Hellen fills up, the dam opens up and the river is high for quite a while. with the snow they got up there this year It's hard to imagine the river being low, but I can't argue with a stream flow report. Just leaves me a bit confused.

Anyway, I'm glad you had a good time, and I'm sure you weren't far from the water I spoke of. The whole Tract is an amazing place to fish. Deer, minks, beavers, cyotes howling in the distance. Its like stepping back a hundred years. I can't wait to get back.  

Al


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

John

No good Ghost stories? 

Hey Samonator
Where do you usally stay in the Grayling area. I pratically live in the canoe harbour campground during the summer. I see we have a couple of things in common fly fishing and beer!! hehe!!! We will have to hook up this summer!!

I too have to agree on the water flow seems puzzling! I rememeber during the brown drake hatch a few years ago the river was still fast and high. I remember that day well cause I went for a unplanned swim!! LOL!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

riverboy,

That would be cool. I actually stay several places up there. My Grandfather's place on cub lake (M72 about half way to Kalkaska), my old mans place on the South Branch a few miles out of down town Roscommon, also, I camp quita bit up in the Deward area onthe upper Mannistee, and some at Canoe Harbor. Drop me a pm when you'r heading up this summer.  

Al


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

Upstream or downstream from Smith's Bridge?

That stretch of water is very nice. Even when I don't catch anything I feel better after being there.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I fished a little downstream from Smiths bridge but didn't see much cover and I didn't want to wade too far downstream as I had already waded many sections upstream and was quite tired.

John


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Labrat,

Are you asking me? I've fished both, but the vast majority of my time was spent below. I'd like to get out and throw some mice at night north of 72, but I need to get to know the river a little better up there. That water could kill a guy if he didn't know where to step. I'll be gettin' to know it this summer. Last tme I was there (just north of M72) it was FAAAAAAST.

Al


----------

